# BREAM TOURNEMENT Smiths fish camp



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

So does anybody know what day the bream tourney is gonna be?
And who all is gonna be gettin in it?


Basnbud


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Bluegill Bream tourney from Smith's will be 28 April.

NJD


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

25 bucks per person. 50 bream limit. largest three take big fish side pot.


----------

